# OMG E-bay



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Holy Batman... this is a lot of vintage machines!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-LOT-SI...402?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4171d51da2


Hummm I just need a 1 amp replacement footpedal for my 66 
wonder if I can find one. 

I would like to find out what all mine would have had as assercories.

Anyhow enjoy the eyecansy

RHT


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think Joe portion of Katskitten should get hold of them and start his business with them.
Some of them look pretty good.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> I think Joe portion of Katskitten should get hold of them and start his business with them.
> Some of them look pretty good.


Believe me I have been trying to figure out just how in the world to come up with the cash, a truck, and a storage place. If I could I'd have that stash. It would keep me busy for at least a week or two. 

Joe


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok- who's on for a road trip LOL!!!

Though in honesty - I think I'm done buying machines and stuff, though I have two in MO that I need to pick up this coming weekend.

Trica - what exactly are you looking for. I bought a few 66's that had been converted to electric, and I'm putting them back to treadle, so have some parts I don't need.

For the Singers, the manual has a back section for the standard accessories that the machines came with. 

Cathy


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Macybaby,

I sent ya an pm. 

RHT


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Holy Crap!!!!! This is NOT to far from me!!!!!!! 45mins-hour wow wish I had some spare cash!
Heidi


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

For $500 you could make up the purchase price in no time. Does anyone want to go in together?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone other have a truck and place to keep them? Seems Heidi (HorseMom) is the only one fairly close.

I mean even if the funds were found, the rest would have to be considered. Seems there are no bids currently and there is 7 days for the auction.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

I will contribute to cost if There's a treddle in the lot! Those sell for big bucks in my area! You could always arrange a freight puck up!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

someone would have to be able to fix some of them, but some might work as is and only need cleaning and oiling.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

There appears to be a treadle in there, cause about next to last photo, one in a cabinet has a belt going down - it's a side shot.

eta: seems there are at least 2 or 3 treadles in that group when you read the blurb and look at the photos closely.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I dont not think I could get them all in my truck at once, but with careful packing I might be able to do it in a few trips. Mind you I only get 13 MPG lol! I'm also not sure where I would put them all! I also know nothing about fixing or repairing. If we can get enough interest I'm game at trying it!
Heidi
Duh! I know someone with a flat trailer i could borrow. I bet I could get them all in one trip


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I saw that last night and have been twisting and turning all day trying to figure out how to come up with the cash. I have a truck and trailer and a workshop they would fit in, just need the money LOL. Did you read, there are at least 3 featherweights in there and I saw a bunch of 3/4 size machines and spoked wheels. Also, definitely treadle be here LOL . There are enough bases, cabinets and spoked wheel machine heads to put several together. So sad, the washing machine is broke, one truck is in the shop, lightening ran in on our TV last week and fried it and the Direct TV DVR so, no money to spare right now. Hope you folks can get together and do something. Would love to see fellow HTers get these.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Still no bids. And we now have 6 days to figure this out.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Joe - Katskitten - what do you think of the ones you see in the photos?
I see at least one photo of a singer probably featherweight, that I would not mind having.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I wouldn't mind a featherweight either, I'd sure hate to see them scrapped or something. I wish I was closer.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I've looked at the pics several times and I didn't see a Featherweight at all. 
I'll look at the pics again, but I don't think there is any FWs there.

I'd still go for the whole lot if I could.

Just looked again, strained my eyeballs looking and not one FW did I see. If they are in there, I wish someone would point them out to me.

Here is a link to Featherweight Serial #s:
{ http://thefeatherweight221factory.com/page5.php }
As you can see they do not start with an "A" or an "E", they are all two letter prefixes.

Joe


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Macybaby... Sent ya a note back.

If there was a way I'm sure this wonderful group will find a way!! 

I would love to own a FW even if it wasn't all pretty and shiny 'cuz "Charlie" is really hard to carry around to quilt group and up & down the hill to our drive. How much does a working "ugly" FW go for? Here is a picture of Charlie.

But I hope y'all find a solution. They just shouldn't go to the dump.  

Tricia

{{{Carrying a banner that reads "SAVE THE SINGERS!!"}}}


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I showed it to my DH - his only problem is he'd have to go all the way AROUND IL to get there, as he refuses to drive through that state. 

If it was within a easy day's drive of me, I think I could swing this - but it may go way up before the bidding is done. Seen plenty do just that, and then others never get a bid . . .

So if people get serious about this, let me know.

I also see no Featherweights - lots of 99's and 128's along with the regular sized machines. Several treadles, and several with cases, but a lot of just machines that would need to be put in something. I'm specifically interested in a real full size hand crank - genuine singer. Not to concerned about the machine it would be on though. 

I HAVE RUN INTO PEOPLE CALLING 99's FEATHERWEIGHTS ALL THE TIME! They know they are smaller than the regular size, but there is no way this person has 4 featherweights in cabinets like they say. Mostly because featherweights were never installed in cabinets. THough if they had a real featherweight cabient that you can set the machine in - that would be like the most valuable thing in the whole lot. 

I'd expect this to go between $1,000 and $3,000, so it's fun to see what happens.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

well - the write up says 4 featherweights in the 73 machines (73!!!)

Seems that some of these are looking as if they'd run, even if they are full sized and not Feather Weights.
And there certainly are enough machines to caniblize some to make others work if necessary.

The last one looks as if it could start sewing today.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

How high do you think it will go? Somebody's got to be able to put it on their credit card. I could, depending on how high it goes. My Vibe will fit at least 15, more if they are Featherweights. That would be one layer, I could possibly find a way to add a second layer. These would be ones in not to bad shape, or a few that I could steal off of. Tip of the iceburg.

Let's talk money. Whoever pays for the lot has to be paid back with the first machines sold. Then, people who do the driving have to be paid for their gas. If Rebel Digger houses the machines, she needs a consideration. _ Or,_ whoever pays for the machines sells them to the others, giving RD gas money and storage fees.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm giving some thought to those aspects.

And after all of the HT group that wanted one, got one - and maybe would have to have someone fix one some (hint Joe), then what would become of the rest of them.

I wish they were not 600 miles from here. 

But if we are all thinking, it could be done.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And possibly they would take less than listed


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Who is closest to this place, Horsemom you said about 45 minutes away, is there a self storage place close? or a uhaul van that could be rented?

Just trying to figure this out.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I wouldn't mind a FW if one was in the lot. I'd be happy with one of the ones in the carrying case if no FW. I could possible be interested in one of the empty cabinets if the Kenmore I got as a gift would fit in one. I really dont want to start collecting machines, I dont have the room or the knowledge! Im hoping one day to get the Minnesota treadle running. It's not a Singer but I do not need more then one treadle! At this price machines and empty cabinets (i got 78 items) it would be $6.41 per item!

Macybaby, I've always wanted to go back to ND and visit my friend out there. I just haven't had vacation time or money. A partial delivery might be doable in the distant future lol
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

No uhaul needed. I have a good size pickup and can find a trailer to borrow. There are a few storage places within a few miles of my apartment. Will have to check prices and openings. A 10x10 usually goes for around $60/month. Would that be big enough? I wonder if the seller would take cash? It is 50 miles one way from my apartment to the Center of Minerva. 

I will in Gulf Shores AL in early June, and La Follette, TN late July/early Aug for vacations. I can not haul a trailer for vacations but I can put some stuff in my bed. I'm an hour closer to Joe then the original location, lol.
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heidi - that truck and approx storage place price sounds good. 

I would think if someone came up with the cash/paypal to pay for the items then Heidi, would have to go get them the next weekend or so and put in a storage place. 

But would need some gas and down storage payment.

Just thinking and planning and wishing and such.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just for 'what if"

If these were bought - how many would really spend some money to get one?
Probaby $25 - $50 for one in what looks like decent condition (we don't know if any of these work)
And either pick one up in Ohio, or pay for it to be shipped - probably about $30 (best guestimate).

Reality to see if pipe dreams become something tangible.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think we would first go through them and see what we got. There is a great market for the Featherweights. For other machines in reasonable/easy to fix condition, there is also a market. Personally, I would be looking at putting my machines in a shed at our new house and cleaning them one by one and selling them. I'd keep what I wanted, of course. Once we go through the lot and sort between great, good, okay, poor, and parts, we'd have a better idea of who gets what. I know there are a couple of Homesteaders who just want one good one.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The add has been updated and FEATHERWEIGHT has been removed.

I was going to send a message and ask for a picture of a featherweight, but I bet someone else beat me too it. I see nothing that looks even remotely like a featherweight in any pictures.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

You gals need to quit talking about Featherweights, there is none in that whole batch of machines.

Joe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

But it appears to ahve a few decent looking full sized big sisters to the Featherweights.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> Just for 'what if"
> 
> If these were bought - how many would really spend some money to get one?
> Probaby $25 - $50 for one in what looks like decent condition (we don't know if any of these work)
> ...


Joe says if we were to go for something like this it would have to be all or nothing. Our intentions would be refurbish and resell them. We don't want to get involved with doling them out right away.
If they are not rusted up they are all refurbishable to sewing condition. Many of them simply need cleaning and oiling. That we can tell by the pictures. 
Shipping is currently running about $32 to $35 per machine head.We have recently had to ship a couple of heads. 
From what we see it would take at least a 26 foot truck and should be inclosed to protect the machines from further damage. It would also take at least a garage sized storage locker to store all those machines from our perspective.
After we have done an inventory and get them up to running and sewing condition we have no problem selling them to HT members at a good price. 
We have been trying to get us a home in Indiana to go into business just like this but the weather has prevented us from going over to the area and talking to the realtors.
Joe and Elaine


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

If a deal such as this ever comes up within 250 miles of me I'd do a road trip with truck and trailer. Keep watching girls!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I would not be at all surprised if the lister is not watching this, as we've had guest watching.

I just wonder how it could all work out. Okay on no featherweights.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, if Joe and Elaine do jump on it, I saw one machine at least that I'd be willing to buy - 

It is a great opportunity for someone with the time to go over the machines. I just get giddy when I see that many machines in one place - but even a great deal is not worth the money if you don't have any use.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Macy and Joe correct me if I am wrong but that photo of the machine by itself, with the red eye decals is a 99 right? 3/4 size. I have gone over the photos and enlarged them and saw some 27s or 28s, one or two that looked as if they had Sphinz (sp?) decal set, a couple that may have been 15s (looked as if there was a bump on the front plate where the tension knob would be), looked like several 66s as well. Sure would have been nice if the seller had taken more closeups of say half a dozen of the machines at a time or taken the time to at least list some of the serial numbers. 

Have to say that little 99 red eye is sweet and just begging for a hand crank. 

Did ya get a load of the bright YELLOW treadle base. Sometimes I wonder what people are thinking LOL. 

I would love to have a couple, or two or three LOL but, we just found out that tomorrow we get the honor of going to buy a new washer, ours is caput, so no funds for a while.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Maggie,

That one isn't a red eye, or a Mdl 99. I can't remember what the design is called. It does look like a Mdl 128 to me as well. 3/4 size, shuttle bobbin, high mounted bobbin winder.

The single black machine in the bottom pic is a 99K.

Joe


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Maggie, the first one you posted is a 128 (3/4 size of the 127) with the "la Vincedora" (if I remember correctly) pattern. I have one just like it. It has the vibrating shuttle (long narrow that goes back and forth) and NOT the round bobbin that goes round and round (oscillating) like modern machines. 

The RED EYE was ONLY put on the model 66. Many others went on several models, but not that one. And the 66 came with many other decals. Interesting note - only models made in US have the Red Eye - it's rare overseas. 

The easiest way to tell the difference between the 27/28 and the 127/128 is where the bobbin winder is located. Near the wheel is the 100 group, near the base is the older group. Though I've read there were a few transition machines that had the upper bobbin winder but recorded as the lower model.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This is a good site to identify Singer machines - 
http://www.sandman-collectibles.com/id-singer-machines.htm

Decal patterns
http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing_machine_company/decals/domestic-decals.html

Singer serial number database . Make sure you don't read a 7 digit number as a 6 digit, is see people do that ALL THE TIME. And a preceding 0 is part of the serial number. Sometimes the first letter, or the very last number will be rusted or worn and very hard to make out. 

http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing...er-sewing-machine-serial-number-database.html


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

She had featherweights in her blah blah. Either she didn't know what she was looking at, or, she sold them separately. Grrr!

Yesterday when I drove through our soon-to-be-new town, I saw a vacant storefront. Of course, I thought, I could sell my Singers out of there and still have room to do dog training.

So, where do we stand?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just checked, there have been 3 bids, up to $515.00


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Our current priority is to get moved out of this area. So as much as we would love to go after them, it is out of our ball park for the immediate future. 

Elaine


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I have seen that design referred to as red eye although it is different than my 66-1 red eye but, thought it was because it was on a 3/4 machine. Learned something new from you guys, thanks! 

I typed 99 but meant 127, duh, got 99s on the brain lately cause that is the next machine I want to find. My 66s want to be mommies LOL. After that I want a 27 and a 127, then a 15, then will try for the really old fiddle back. Would like one good example of each kind to mount in shallow wood boxes and do a display on the sewing room wall (it's the original board and batten siding from the house exterior--sewing room used to be the back porch--so it can handle the weight).


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

So, we have:

Horse Mom of Wooster OH can pick up some, but would need several trips to pick up all.

Rebel Digger, of Mississippi can pick up all.

Macyaby of S. Dakota can maybe pick up all.

I have a credit card and $1,000 would be no problem. However, I will have to pay the credit card back at some point. This means we need some feet on the ground with money to buy their choosen machines and/or a few of us can split them up. I am in Michigan and I can haul some, as I said fifteen for sure.

Over the next couple of days people need to think about committing. *** so exciting!***


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I could probably get everything at once if I borrow my friends trailer. The only problem with the trailer is i would have to drive an hour in the wrong direction to pick up the trailer. Then 2 hours back to the machines, then an hour back to Wooster. That's at least 4 hours of just drive time not loading and unloading! I'm not sure if I could get a trailer local or not. I have no idea where the closest uhal is or what it would cost to rent from them. I'd ratber borrow then rent!
Heidi


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

We looked at the rental of truck and found that Akron was about the closest place that had trucks/trailers for rent. 
As far as it goes for us it would take about three days travel time alone and that was giving us one day to load. That would be pushing it too. 
We still are sort of interested but with all the logistics that we factored in it sort of puts us on the outside looking in. Where we currently live, we would have to rent a storage unit for them.
When this was first posted I was talking to my sister about borrowing the money from her in order to acquire them. But not being able to come up with a time frame in which to be able to pay the loan back puts me at a disadvantage. If I was working at even a part time job I would go after the whole lot to have as a business start up for us. 
We have been looking at houses in Indiana to move to in a better economic environment in order to do something like this. Thus the comments about our priorities earlier.

Elaine


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I am 5 to 6 hours away, north of Detroit. It would be a little faster going to Wooster. If people would commit, Elaine, you would have money back and fewer machines. Right now, it is up to $526, we'll see what happens Easter morning.

As I said earlier, I would pick up what I could fit into my Vibe. However, that would mean being in Medina at the same time. If Heidi picks the lot up, I could meet her in Wooster at her convenience. I could help load and unload.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Maura said:


> I am 5 to 6 hours away, north of Detroit. It would be a little faster going to Wooster. If people would commit, Elaine, you would have money back and fewer machines. Right now, it is up to $526, we'll see what happens Easter morning.
> 
> As I said earlier, I would pick up what I could fit into my Vibe. However, that would mean being in Medina at the same time. If Heidi picks the lot up, I could meet her in Wooster at her convenience. I could help load and unload.


Part of our problem is that we DO NOT have the available cash to invest right now and that is why I was talking to my sister. She does have it, but would have to have it paid back with in an allotted time frame. That is the part which we could not figure out and that is why we backed off. That and having a place to keep them until we could get to cleaning and fixing any boo boos. 
Also how to divide up the lot without any hard feelings is one of our worries, too. We do not want to put anyone out. 
We are currently living in a small one bedroom house that is already stoked to the gunnels with sewing machines. Some of which we are trying to sell.
Anyone interested in a Singer 413? 
We are planning on looking at a house in Indiana tomorrow if we can get moving early enough. 
I wish this were a couple of months down the road and we had more time.

Elaine


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

If thet were closer to me I could do ths whole thing. Dont forget fuel costs. That could double the up front costs to obtain them. It also does not look like there are any hidden jems. Too many non singers for my liking too. 

I'd have no problem financing them and no problem storing them but they are too far away to make it work for me. I am in St Louis today picking up two machines and visiting friends.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I can finance. I cannot pick up.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

They went for $1001.90 :hammer::smack


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Did anyone(s) from here get them?

Joe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

not I. I was watching the pricing then it got higher than I could think of spending.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Nobody came back here agreeing to pick up, so I did not bid. I would have gone $1,000, even higher. That comes out to about $13 per machine.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Maura - you tried. I was too far away to be effective.

Maybe another bunch will come up and we can do something. Maybe get better organized it if seems sufficiently interesting.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Angie, sure. In fact, just before that one I had seen another large batch for sale. It's amazing to me that someone would run around buying all of those, but people do collect.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Dang! I got busy doing spring cleaning and forgot to keep up with it. Someone got a good deal though.


----------

